# Period like cramps in 2nd trimester?



## natasha82

Ok i got these cramps a lot in the 1st trimester on and off but is it normal to get the in the 2nd trimester?

I was working quite hard yesterday (i am self employed and do cleaning) and today have cramp type pains low down, like period type pains.

Does anyone else get these cramp type pains and is it just everything stretching? Thanks :flower:


----------



## honey08

ive been to docs at 18wk with the same and my back they jst say its everything growing :? not nice tho :(


----------



## EarthMama

I had those period like cramps around 16 weeks and went to the ER to get checked out. Everything was fine, baby was fine, doc said it was just my uterus stretching out. They were very uncomfortable though. Now I rarely get them


----------



## redsunflower

This may be unrelated to your pains, however, I get some intense cramp pain low down and sometimes near my rib cage. I've realized with me that it happens usually mostly when I have to go to the bathroom but never end up going until the next day because i've constipated. I'm trying to eat more fiber and drink prune juice.


----------



## ssuchianlo

redsunflower said:


> This may be unrelated to your pains, however, I get some intense cramp pain low down and sometimes near my rib cage. I've realized with me that it happens usually mostly when I have to go to the bathroom but never end up going until the next day because i've constipated. I'm trying to eat more fiber and drink prune juice.

Me too...they feel like intense period cramps. But it ends up I just need to go poo! :blush: But geez it's scared me a bit. It's usually cuz I've eaten something that wants to exit right away...and is pushing the line. Lol. It causes such bad lower ab pain...like really bad cramps. I didn't worry after I got it out my system...literally. Then i knew it wasn't something serious. My midwife laughed when i told her about it. Hehe.


----------



## sunflower2310

Between 16-19 weeks the baby doubles in size in one of its major growth spurts so we have to accomodate it somehow. I get them all the time and i don't usually lift anything lol. I would however say, that if anything ever causes you to worry there is no reason why you cannot place a quick call to the midwife to check to put your mind at rest  x


----------



## tiggerz

sunflower2310 said:


> Between 16-19 weeks the baby doubles in size in one of its major growth spurts so we have to accomodate it somehow. I get them all the time and i don't usually lift anything lol. I would however say, that if anything ever causes you to worry there is no reason why you cannot place a quick call to the midwife to check to put your mind at rest  x

Wow, thank you for posting this - that's a big growth no wonder we all ache!!!


----------



## sunflower2310

tiggerz said:


> sunflower2310 said:
> 
> 
> Between 16-19 weeks the baby doubles in size in one of its major growth spurts so we have to accomodate it somehow. I get them all the time and i don't usually lift anything lol. I would however say, that if anything ever causes you to worry there is no reason why you cannot place a quick call to the midwife to check to put your mind at rest  x
> 
> Wow, thank you for posting this - that's a big growth no wonder we all ache!!!Click to expand...

No problems :thumbup:


----------



## ssuchianlo

tiggerz said:


> sunflower2310 said:
> 
> 
> Between 16-19 weeks the baby doubles in size in one of its major growth spurts so we have to accomodate it somehow. I get them all the time and i don't usually lift anything lol. I would however say, that if anything ever causes you to worry there is no reason why you cannot place a quick call to the midwife to check to put your mind at rest  x
> 
> Wow, thank you for posting this - that's a big growth no wonder we all ache!!!Click to expand...

16 weeks is when I really started getting a lot of round ligament pain. The worst day was last wednesday when I walked up 5 flights of stairs...lol. Won't be doing that again.


----------



## sunflower2310

Blimey, that must have taken hours!


----------



## berry26

I had some pains yesterday. Turns out it was trapped wind and I hadn't drunk enough water! Oops! X


----------



## natasha82

sunflower2310 said:


> Between 16-19 weeks the baby doubles in size in one of its major growth spurts so we have to accomodate it somehow. I get them all the time and i don't usually lift anything lol. I would however say, that if anything ever causes you to worry there is no reason why you cannot place a quick call to the midwife to check to put your mind at rest  x

Thanks for this, i never knew the baby doubled in size around now. :blush:
So that makes sense. I did phone my midwife today to ask if it was normal to have bad back pain as its been really bad today. She said it can be but she will check my urine to make sure i havent got a water infection. I don't think i have tho i think it's everything stretching and to do with the work that i do.
Pretty scary having all these aches and pains.


----------



## sunflower2310

natasha82 said:


> sunflower2310 said:
> 
> 
> Between 16-19 weeks the baby doubles in size in one of its major growth spurts so we have to accomodate it somehow. I get them all the time and i don't usually lift anything lol. I would however say, that if anything ever causes you to worry there is no reason why you cannot place a quick call to the midwife to check to put your mind at rest  x
> 
> Thanks for this, i never knew the baby doubled in size around now. :blush:
> So that makes sense. I did phone my midwife today to ask if it was normal to have bad back pain as its been really bad today. She said it can be but she will check my urine to make sure i havent got a water infection. I don't think i have tho i think it's everything stretching and to do with the work that i do.
> Pretty scary having all these aches and pains.Click to expand...

Always better to check if you have any concerns 

I only know as when i 'tick over' to a new week i go onto a baby site i am registered to and see what is happening with baby and me and that is the only reason i know this info lol. But yes you always wonder if it is normal. x


----------

